
Freedom 251 $4 Smartphone is Sketchy as Hell - growlix
http://www.androidauthority.com/4-dollar-freedom-251-smartphone-sketchy-674506/
======
imaginenore
99.999% chance it's a scam to collect the money and run, or to collect the
money and earn interest, then refund.

There's a very little chance the phone is subsidized in some obscure way, but
I doubt it.

